# Help identify this grape variety please?



## IdahoWino (Sep 29, 2013)

Just decided to try home winemaking for the first time so I was real happy to come across this website. Lots of great info here.

I will be steam juicing grapes from this grapevine.
This house and grapevine have been in my family a long time and the vine is older than me >50. I am very curious to know what type of grapes these are. They taste good but are small and do have seeds, and the skins on the grapes are quite thick. 

Here are a few pictures I took of the fruit and the leaves.
















I would really appreciate any info. Thanks!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 29, 2013)

In all liklihood they are Concord grapes. That is an appropriate shaped leaf of them and the grapes look like Concord that has been cropped heavily. It is possible they are something else but Concord has been widely planted for many years, especially in that time period.


----------



## salcoco (Sep 29, 2013)

go buy some welch's grape juice compare taste to grapes if the same they are concord. they look like concord to me also.


----------



## IdahoWino (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you very much for your replies. I think you are correct that this is a Concord vine. 

A bit more research shows me that I can make wine with these but will need to watch and adjust the acid and sugar contents quite a bit. 

I can see I have more to learn about taking care and pruning a vine too. This one has grown more or less wild back there and even killed large trees by growing up them. 

Cheers


----------

